# Therapist said "uh oh."



## ridgelands (Jun 27, 2013)

.


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

ridgelands said:


> I'm not sure, he's the most well known one in the country. Another time I was talking during therapy and he looked at his watch.


lol was there a clock on the wall? therapy only usually lasts an hour and they have other people waiting so that why he would be checking his watch, mine usually looks at the one on the wall and goes we don't have much time left or she go we only have 10 minutes if she wants to give me some stuff to take home.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

Doctors are supposed to be trained not to say words like that:

-Uh, oh
-oops

etc.


----------



## catsarecute (Jun 11, 2013)

That doesn't sound very professional on their part.


----------



## chhsadshajfgh (Oct 28, 2013)

My therapist said that once.


But I did walk into her office smelling of liqour.


----------



## wut (Apr 24, 2011)

It's not that bad, esp. that you don't give description and context of situation its hard to tell.
Once i was on visitic to the therapist that looked totally stoned, she was all the time stumbling as if falling asleep(i believe hat she was on benzos or sth); I wasn't saying much because i was withdrawn as it gets and she wasn't asking any questions and it was rly awkward to barely speak anything in an hour long visit and in the end she said that she can't help me and i still gave her payment for that visit -_- that was so ****ing stupid and awkward I can't deal with to this day...


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

My therapist said "Hello" once. I don't know what she meant. I can't get over it!


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

What did the original post say? Either way, I hope the OP left that jerk wad, that sounds like an a%s that became a therapist for the bankroll and not to help people. 

It's best to get away from those ASAP!!!


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

Very unprofessional therapist.


----------

